# Solved: photoshop 7.0 reinstall



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

i had to set my computer back to factory settings a while back and Thought i had backed up my Photoshop 7.0 program sucessfully. but now when i try to open it up i get the following message:

"could not complete your request because of missing or invalid personalization information"

I contacted adobe customer support and they say they no longer keep any of the files for Photoshop 7.0 that i would have to upgrade (and Pay) to a newer version. i don't want a newer version. i want my PS7 back. i love that program. 

does anyone know what could be causing this error or how to fix it? thanks so much!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Thought i had backed up my Photoshop 7.0 program sucessfully


how did you do this - you would need to have the original CD to re-install

if you just copied the files from the old PC - then thats not an Installation .....


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

no i lost the disk so i just copied everything over to my external drive. so does that mean there's no way to retrieve it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Not that I know of

You need the Install CD - or have used something like Ghost to copy an image of the entire disk

FWIW 
I used to use PS7 and now use Photoshop Elements, its great for photography and may have most of PS7 items - 
I know there are something missing
http://www.graphic-design.com/Photoshop/vs_elements.html

What do you use the program for ?


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

i was using it to blend pics and layers... clean up my pics... create textures for backgrounds... basically everything i do when i do anything graphic or picture related. i had put a LOT of time into it making my own brushes and backgrounds and templates and everything is the main reason i want that particular version back.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Do you still have the license Key Number, perhaps adobe would provide a copy of PS7 if pressed..
you have a valid license to use the product , I think I read somewhere that the software still belongs to the vendor and the license is to use EULA 
you have a license to use, and just need the code - maybe a tact to take with adobe.... but it sunlikely they have Version 7 - its very old now

Adobe have a photoshop forum, perhaps a suggestion there ....


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah i tried all that... they say they don't carry it anymore and don't have the files for it anymore. sigh. oh well... thanks for the help. guess i'll just have to find a new one. any suggestions for a similar program where i can create my own textures and brushes and such? thanks!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

photoshop elements i think


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/pselements/ss/custombrush.htm
if they saved as .abr from PS7
http://www.designerdigitals.com/dig...+a+brush+(.abr)+file+into+Photoshop+Elements?

it maybe worth putting on the photoshop forum, how to import all your brushes and backgrounds and textures from PS7 into elements


----------



## venisha (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks guys... i'll go ahead and mark this solved.. but the info and suggestions are much appreciated


----------

